# Welcher CPU Kühler für i7 950 max. 50 Eur



## defPlaya (15. Dezember 2010)

*Welcher CPU Kühler für i7 950 max. 50 Eur*

Hallo PCGH Gemeinde, 

also welchen Kühler empfehlt ihr mir bis 50 Eur?

Was ist mit dem Corsair*Air Series A70 oder Scythe*Mugen 2 Rev.B SCMG-PCGH.

CPU wird ggf. Übertaktet.

Vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Kaktus (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für i7 950 max. 50 Eur*

Wenn dir Lautstärke wichtig ist, fällt das A70 raus. Ansonsten, schau mal hier.


----------



## Happyplace4190 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für i7 950 max. 50 Eur*

kann dir den scythe muggen 2 bestens empfehlen .. einfach nen bequiet silent wings usc 120mm dazu kaufen und der cpu wird bestens gekühlt ..


----------



## defPlaya (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für i7 950 max. 50 Eur*

Diese CoolIT*ECO Advanced Liquid Cooling taugt nichts oder?


----------



## Kaktus (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für i7 950 max. 50 Eur*

Im Grunde fast gleich mit dem H50. Ich find das Ding ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## Happyplace4190 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für i7 950 max. 50 Eur*

nunja wenn dann die h70 wird dir aber zu teuer sein .. und die lüfter sind ziemlich laut


----------



## defPlaya (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für i7 950 max. 50 Eur*

Mir ist eine gute und leise Kühlleistung bis 50 Eur wichtig.


----------



## Kaktus (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für i7 950 max. 50 Eur*

Ich empfehle dir mal den Xigmatek Thors Hammer. Dazu einen guten Lüfter und du bist bei 50€ und hast eine extrem gute Kühlleistung.


----------



## elohim (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für i7 950 max. 50 Eur*

der A70 ist ziemlich gut, aber durch 2 2000rpm lüfter.den thors hammer kann man nehmen, mugen 2 natürlich auch. den prolimatech megahalems gibt es für 45€ ohne Lüfter.

eventuell wäre es auch eine Überlegung wert ein paar € draufzulegen, dann würdest du auch schon die momentane Kühlerreferenz mit dem Silver Arrow bekommen:
Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1156/775/AM2/AM3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Kaktus (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für i7 950 max. 50 Eur*

Die Alternative wäre der Coolink Corator DS. Der ist ebenfalls sehr stark und gut geregelt sehr leise.


----------



## elohim (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für i7 950 max. 50 Eur*

Der hat halt nur einen Lüfter, ABER der ist sogar unter 50€ 
 gute Idee...


----------



## Happyplace4190 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für i7 950 max. 50 Eur*

sind auch neue bequiet kühler draussen ..


----------



## Kaktus (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für i7 950 max. 50 Eur*

Die aber alle über 50€ kosten.


----------



## facehugger (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für i7 950 max. 50 Eur*

Empfehlenswerte Alternativen wären noch Alpenföhn Brocken/Matterhorn, die eine gute Kühlleistung bieten und geregelt ebenfalls leise zu Werke gehen und unter 50€ zu haben sind


----------



## defPlaya (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für i7 950 max. 50 Eur*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir mal den Xigmatek Thors Hammer. Dazu einen guten Lüfter und du bist bei 50€ und hast eine extrem gute Kühlleistung.



Kann man da einfach Lüfter ranklemmen? Und welche sollte ich nehmen.


----------



## facehugger (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für i7 950 max. 50 Eur*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Kann man da einfach Lüfter ranklemmen? Und welche sollte ich nehmen.


Dieser wäre zu empfehlen:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings PWM - 120mm


----------



## Kaktus (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für i7 950 max. 50 Eur*

Ja kann man. Sogar an beiden Seiten. Ein guter 120 mm Lüfter reicht. Welcher Lüfter... hm... 

Günstig leise und gut: Gelid Silent
Sehr leise und absolut genial: Nosieblocker BlackSilentPro PL-PS

Ansonsten tuts auch ein be quiet Silent Wing Pure.


----------



## defPlaya (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für i7 950 max. 50 Eur*

Was ist mit dem hier: Noctua NH-UB9 SE2, gib es für42 Eur.


----------



## Kaktus (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für i7 950 max. 50 Eur*

Nur weil Nocta drauf steht und der Preis hoch ist, heißt es nicht das er gut ist. Der U9B ist eher eine Verarsche. Die Leistung ist weit unterhalb eines Mugen 2 oder irgend einem anderen hier empfohlenen Kühlers. Wenn du meinem ersten Link folgst, kannst du auch einen Test dazu lesen und selbst sehen wie er im Vergleich zu über 50 anderen Kühlern abschneidet. Nämlich eher bescheiden.


----------



## facehugger (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für i7 950 max. 50 Eur*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem hier: Noctua NH-UB9 SE2, gib es für42 Eur.


Einen CPU-Kühler mit 2 92mm-Lüftern würde ich persönlich nicht mehr kaufen, zumal die unter Last ziemlich aufdrehen können Und wie Kaktus schon anmerkte, ist die Kühlleistung nicht gerade berauschend...


----------



## Kaktus (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für i7 950 max. 50 Eur*

Die Kühlfläche des Kühlkörpers ist etwa so groß wie bei einem Scthe Katana 3 oder Xilence M604. Da kann man nicht viel erwarten, gleich wie wie viele Lüfter man da drauf packt.


----------



## facehugger (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für i7 950 max. 50 Eur*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Die Kühlfläche des Kühlkörpers ist etwa so groß wie bei einem Scthe Katana 3 oder Xilence M604. Da kann man nicht viel erwarten, gleich wie wie viele Lüfter man da drauf packt.


So siehts aus@TE: nimm den Mugen2, von der reinen P/L gibts aktuell nichts besseres und geregelt ist er sehr leise!


----------



## defPlaya (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher CPU Kühler für i7 950 max. 50 Eur*



facehugger schrieb:


> So siehts aus@TE: nimm den Mugen2, von der reinen P/L gibts aktuell nichts besseres und geregelt ist er sehr leise!



 Ok danke dann wird das wohl der werden. 

Viele Grüße


----------

